# Walker and redtick mix pics?



## DROPPINEM (Oct 7, 2011)

I didn't catch my females heat cycle in time and thinking my walker dog might have bred her!Would like to see pics of some of this cross.They are the dogs in my avatar.

Thanks in advance,Brandon


----------



## Murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

Some will look like walker some a redtick you shouldn't be able to see a cross either they'll look english or look walker alot of english look walker without the cross


----------



## DROPPINEM (Oct 8, 2011)

I was thinking they might look like a tricolored English dog


----------



## Murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes some may do that as well endless choices with anything bred to a english No one pic could tell you what you would wind up with...


----------



## DROPPINEM (Oct 9, 2011)

Too bad I can't register them because this should be a good cross.Thanks for the help murph


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2011)

Sound like treeing curs to me.....Or if they get old enough and can tree a coon I believe you can single register them as english...Or just PKC register them as a cross....


----------



## DROPPINEM (Oct 9, 2011)

I knew about the pkc but I dint know I could register them with ukc as English!!Do they just have to pass the hunt test?Would they still be single registered or would it show both pedigrees on both sides?


----------



## Mr. Bright (Oct 9, 2011)

here is litter I had this year




and these are the 2 females I kept that I will be single registering if they turn out for me 
This one I was going to give away but decided to keep her


----------



## plottman25 (Oct 9, 2011)

Makes you wonder why they even started seperating the English Coonhound and the walker as seperate breeds in the first place.  Walkers were originally Registerd as English and then they started Registering them seperate.  If they are supposed to be seperate breed why would UKC allow the cross to be single registered as an English, but not a walker?


----------



## tater00 (Oct 10, 2011)

I called dibs on one back in the summer brother-in-law


----------



## DROPPINEM (Oct 11, 2011)

tater00 said:


> I called dibs on one back in the summer brother-in-law



I hear ya!!!Kinda funny we were talking if they ever accidentally bred and looky here


----------



## DROPPINEM (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the pics Mr. Bright


----------



## DROPPINEM (Dec 12, 2011)

She had the pups and i will tell you i have to agree with plottman i wonder why they ever seperated the two.I have three that look like some of the prettiest red ticks you ever saw and the others are black headed walkers.I already got mine picked out


----------



## plottman25 (Dec 12, 2011)

You gonna get them registered Brandon?


----------



## Country_boy1990 (Dec 12, 2011)

you gonna sale any?


----------



## plottman25 (Dec 13, 2011)

Country_boy1990 said:


> you gonna sale any?



You wont show up to pick it up.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Dec 13, 2011)

I am not registering them.They are free to hunting homes....You want one Eddie?


----------



## plottman25 (Dec 13, 2011)

Let me ask my nephew if he wants one.  The last 2 pups he got died so im not sure if he wants to try another young pups. They are good looking pups tho.


----------



## hounddog (Dec 13, 2011)

hey i will take one i have a male thats crossed like that and he is one of the best dogs i have hunted


----------



## DROPPINEM (Dec 13, 2011)

hounddog said:


> hey i will take one i have a male thats crossed like that and he is one of the best dogs i have hunted



ad with phone number in marketplace.Just give me a call


----------



## skeeter1 (Dec 13, 2011)

man i wish yall lived closer than 4 hours away , i been lookin for     one of them for  awhile  to  cross breed with  bluetick/ black& tan male dog  i got !!


----------



## plottman25 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank Brandon, but he dont want a pup right now. He wants to get a older started dog later.  Get up with me before season over, we will get over to the club and maybe we can tree one with your dogs, mine are to slow to push them lol.


----------



## Country_boy1990 (Dec 13, 2011)

plottman25 said:


> You wont show up to pick it up.



its kinda hard  WHEN YOURE WORKIN 12 HRS 7 DAYS A WEEK  UNLESS YOU WANT SOMEONE KNOCKIN ON UR DOOR  IN THE MIDDLE OF THE FREAKIN NIGHT!!!!!!! SO DONT START NO JUNK WITH ME!!!!


----------



## zacherwalker (Dec 13, 2011)

I texted you about the dogs im interested if you see this PM me


----------



## plottman25 (Dec 14, 2011)

Country_boy1990 said:


> its kinda hard  WHEN YOURE WORKIN 12 HRS 7 DAYS A WEEK  UNLESS YOU WANT SOMEONE KNOCKIN ON UR DOOR  IN THE MIDDLE OF THE FREAKIN NIGHT!!!!!!! SO DONT START NO JUNK WITH ME!!!!



Man, i was just messin with you, so dont get an attitude.


----------



## Country_boy1990 (Dec 14, 2011)

not gettin a attitude  it makes me look bad  to these other people  that dont know the circumstances


----------

